# Yildiz O/U 28 Ga!



## Steve Roberts (Dec 25, 2016)

The wife got me a Yildiz 28 Ga O/U for Christmas, and man is it a keeper!!!! 40 yards top barrel with TSS #9's , and the bottom barrel hits within 2" or less of the top barrel!!! Factory full choke


[/[URL=http://s1074.photobucket.com/user/stevengi2/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-12/96C13A88-0865-48BC-B2AB-AC70064694C1_zpsffqq4zen.jpg.html]


----------



## GLS (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice! Gil


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 25, 2016)

That is nice!


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 25, 2016)

Man that throws a great pattern. Sounds like you got a great wife like me. My wife got me a 28ga as well. But mine is just on old used single shot.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 25, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 25, 2016)

What does it weigh?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 25, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> What does it weigh?



About 5.5, I have the .410 just like that I use on small game it's about 4.5.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks fellows, not many time's in my experience do you get a turkey gun that is spot on sighting in with just the bead. This gun is just awesome!!!!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 25, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> Man that throws a great pattern. Sounds like you got a great wife like me. My wife got me a 28ga as well. But mine is just on old used single shot.



Yes sir my wife is awesome!! She like's buying me guns, and never complains when I get one!!! Just call me "Lucky"!!!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 26, 2016)

Ruger#3 said:


> About 5.5, I have the .410 just like that I use on small game it's about 4.5.



That's the weight Yildiz says it weighs. You should try that 410 out on turkeys!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2016)

That is one mighty nice looking little gun. I like that thang!


----------



## hawglips (Dec 26, 2016)

Son!!

That is mighty sweet!

Congrats on hitting a home run right out of the box Steve!


----------



## hawglips (Dec 26, 2016)

Ruger#3 said:


> About 5.5, I have the .410 just like that I use on small game it's about 4.5.





Steve Roberts said:


> That's the weight Yildiz says it weighs. You should try that 410 out on turkeys!!!



Yep.  It's a fine turkey gun (loaded right).


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 26, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> That's the weight Yildiz says it weighs. You should try that 410 out on turkeys!!!



Ok you and Hawglips got me thinking now.
I've used this gun several small game seasons and thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 26, 2016)

Steve, now that they have a couple Academy Sports within a couple hours of me in NC, and seeing your pattern, you've got me wanting to buy a Yildiz 28 ga O/U to compliment my CZ, Franchi and Ithaca 28 gauges, as well as my .410 Yildiz....


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 26, 2016)

hawglips said:


> Steve, now that they have a couple Academy Sports within a couple hours of me in NC, and seeing your pattern, you've got me wanting to buy a Yildiz 28 ga O/U to compliment my CZ, Franchi and Ithaca 28 gauges, as well as my .410 Yildiz....


It's hard to believe that for the price the Yildiz have such great quality!!! Now you've got me think about a 410 O/U!!!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 27, 2016)

hawglips said:


> Son!!
> 
> That is mighty sweet!
> 
> Congrats on hitting a home run right out of the box Steve!



Thanks Hal, that don't happen very often!!!!

Man you have been whackin, and stackin with that little Yildiz 410 O/U!!!!


----------



## hawglips (Dec 27, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> Man you have been whackin, and stackin with that little Yildiz 410 O/U!!!!



Not exactly!  One of those is Gil's bird (note the brass hull sticking out of the gun),  and most of them are Dale Causey's.....  He put a big hurting on birds all over the country with his Yildiz .410 last year.


----------



## GLS (Dec 27, 2016)

hawglips said:


> Not exactly!  One of those is Gil's bird (note the brass hull sticking out of the gun),  and most of them are Dale Causey's.....  He put a big hurting on birds all over the country with his Yildiz .410 last year.



Hal, actually the bird was killed by my wife's cousin, 
Abbot in Jefferson County.  While on the subject of "brass" hulls, brass will facilitate the use of 3" loads in the "old" 2 3/4" inch chambered 28 gauge guns.  A 2 3/4" brass hull will handle the new 3" loads (once developed) as the brass hull's mouth is not folded, crimped or rolled.  For example, the 13/16 oz. load in the .410 loaded in the brass hull has .3 inches clearance from OSC to the hull mouth.  Once the wads for 3" 28 gauge are available old "shorter" chambered hulls won't have to be altered to accommodate the load.  Here's another Yildiz .410 O/U from the Brunswick area with Greg's two birds from a great morning last year:


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 27, 2016)

hawglips said:


> Not exactly!  One of those is Gil's bird (note the brass hull sticking out of the gun),  and most of them are Dale Causey's.....  He put a big hurting on birds all over the country with his Yildiz .410 last year.



I was wondering about that as the receiver had some camo in it


----------



## hawglips (Dec 27, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> I was wondering about that as the receiver had some camo in it



A dead giveaway!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 31, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> Yes sir my wife is awesome!! She like's buying me guns, and never complains when I get one!!! Just call me "Lucky"!!!


Hope you got her something nice for Christmas. .

I love a 28. Congrats on getting a great gun.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 31, 2016)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Hope you got her something nice for Christmas. .
> 
> I love a 28. Congrats on getting a great gun.



She said she liked what she got!!!


----------



## FlightBird (Jan 1, 2017)

We will look good riding in her jeep going to the turkey woods.. Maybe she won't find out.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 1, 2017)

FlightBird said:


> We will look good riding in her jeep going to the turkey woods.. Maybe she won't find out.



Yep, a little turkey blood, and a scratch or two ought to make it drive mo better!!!!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 1, 2017)

Steve Roberts said:


> She said she liked what she got!!!



That's great! 

Y'all both musta been mighty good last year.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 1, 2017)

Bubba_1122 said:


> That's great!
> 
> Y'all both musta been mighty good last year.



Naughty, and Nice!!!! lol


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 1, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 2, 2017)

ryanwhit said:


> Very nice!



Thanks, Ryan


----------



## mtnDoc (Jan 4, 2017)

do you guys think that one of the yildiz 20 gauge double barrels would be good for grouse? And which one... O/U or S/S?


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 4, 2017)

mtnDoc said:


> do you guys think that one of the yildiz 20 gauge double barrels would be good for grouse? And which one... O/U or S/S?



I don't have any experience with the sxs, but the O/U 20 or 28ga would be a real good choice!!!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 16, 2017)

Shot the Yildiz 28ga O/U today with the factory Modified choke today at 30 yards, and 10 yards. It shot about 4 inches low from poa.  The top barrel shoots about 1 1/2" low, so I think I can aim at the head and it will do alright.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice Jeep!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

That pattern will never work on turkeys.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 16, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Nice Jeep!!


Thanks D, The wife said she might let me take it turkey hunting!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Steve Roberts said:


> Thanks D, The wife said she might let me take it turkey hunting!!!



Better bring your walkin boots or wash it on the way home.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 16, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> That pattern will never work on turkeys.



I shot at the eyeball at 10 yards with the bottom barrel. It's just a little low, but I think it will work!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2017)

Better get the scalding water hot.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 16, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Better bring your walkin boots or wash it on the way home.



She said I could drive it if she was going. I  don't think she trust me with it by myself!!!!


----------



## FlightBird (Jan 16, 2017)

That's some good shootin for someone your age !


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 16, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Better get the scalding water hot.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 16, 2017)

FlightBird said:


> That's some good shootin for someone your age !



Just a year older than you!!! That's what I heard!!!!


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Dec 22, 2020)

So the factory chokes are fine to shoot TSS through?


----------

